# Jackson Manor 2007 (Pictures Finaly up)



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a really hard time getting pictures up after Halloween. I still
have to go through and post pictures from 2006. BUT here is 2007 

http://www.jacksonmanor.net/blog/?p=38

Click the thumbnails to make them larger and read some info about the
picture, then you can click the picture to make it a little bigger
still.

Enjoy
-Travis Jackson
-http://www.JacksonManor.net


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's an awesome display! Great selection of props and really nice lighting. Looks like everyone was having a good time!
Can you post some details on your columns/archway? Those look great!
Congrats on your new son too! He's a handsome "devil".


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is our page showing how we built the columns, more of a work log than a how-to.

http://www.jacksonmanor.net/manor.php?page=columns


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Daaaang.... a homemade STEEL spiderweb cemetery gate... you guys are off the hook...

Love the facade work too. And the lighting. Whole haunt looks wicked awesome.


----------



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

I love the scrolling panoramic photo on the web page. How is this done? Thanks.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Man you guys do some sweeeeeet work, that gate is fantastic. Thanks for all the info on your site too.


----------



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

WOW, great display. I appreciate your time at documenting your prop creations.
Your mausoleum is Awesome!!!! I have been contemplating building one and yours has inspired me to do it. The light effect when the doors opened was very cool. 
Thanks for sharing,
Todd


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job. Love the facade.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

nice looking setup... definitely lots of hard work.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, great display. I really appreciate the information on your stone finishing techniques and flicker lighting, Thanks


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Really nice display, and awesome pictures.


----------

